# 6" to 9" letters & numbers templet



## Boots (11 mo ago)

Hello,
I am in search of a router templet that would make letters and numbers at least 6" tall, 9" would be better. I have searched on-line finding nothing larger than 2.5". Any help would be very much appreciated.

Boots


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum, Boots.
what is it that you want the templates for ?
many of us here free-hand letters that are that big with very good results.
if you've never done it before, with a little practice, you too could get it done.


----------



## Boots (11 mo ago)

John Smith_ said:


> welcome to the forum, Boots.
> what is it that you want the templates for ?
> many of us here free-hand letters that are that big with very good results.
> if you've never done it before, with a little practice, you too could get it done.


Thanks John,
I want to make an address sign for the lobby of a multi unit residential building. It would be more decorative than for identifying the location. I will try some free hand but I'm a bit behind schedule already and practice would set me back some more. 
Boots


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @Boots 
I feel, that for larger letters, you may have to print them out, stick the printouts to the workpiece, and rout freehand.

Search youtube for https://www.youtube.com/user/oldave100/videos


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Boots - do you have a sketch, drawing or sample photos to share with us ?
we can only assume that you are wanting to make only one of these signs ?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Microsoft word letters can be enlarged (not sure how large, but big) enough to print one letter per page. Stick the pages on the wood and cut them out using a scroll saw. If you remove the center area of the letter, you have a template to use with a router. If you remove the outer area, you have a wooden letter to glue to your sign backer. 

Charley


----------



## Megs100 (9 mo ago)

CharleyL said:


> Microsoft word letters can be enlarged (not sure how large, but big) enough to print one letter per page.


When printed a font size of 72 is 1 inch high. A font size of 144 is 2 inches high, multiplying up etc, etc... The maximum font size in MS Word is 1638, which equates to 22.75 inches high. 9 inch letters would be a font size of 648, whilst 6 inch high letters would be font size of 432.

hope that helps.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Megs100


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for that, Megs.
Welcome to the forum.


----------

